# Cheap finished arrows on ebay? any experiences with them?



## grendel1881 (Dec 29, 2013)

New to the forums, and still consider myself a newbie to archery.

I was wondering if anyone has tried some of the cheap arrows that keep showing up on ebay?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/20X-Mitsubi...aft-for-Archery-Hunting-Recurve-/390738060368

http://www.ebay.com/itm/24pc-Archer...=100010&prg=1076&rk=2&rkt=15&sd=161200921296&

or

http://www.ebay.com/itm/30xTrad-33i...296?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item258852dad0

I have now under my belt experience with carbon, wood, and aluminum and have made my own arrows from scratch from all three materials including cutting, testing etc...
but I am looking for beater (disposable) arrows I can beat up with out a care or hand over to some of my friends who have next to no experience with a bow. 

Woodies are financially cheap but require an investment in time to do right. Carbon and Aluminum are too pricey to have banged up against trees or lost. 
Just looking for cheap (in time and money) arrows that can be abused in target practice guilt free. Any suggestions?


----------



## grendel1881 (Dec 29, 2013)

so no one has tried these? or looked at them? alright ordering a set...


----------



## grendel1881 (Dec 29, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/X12-Archery...&rk=3&rkt=5&sd=390735786401&&autorefresh=true


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

are you really wanting fiberglass arrows and crazy broadheads????

dont skimp on arrows... buying cheap wood or fiberglass arrows that are not meant for your bow and more for kids bows will only lead to someone taking a trip to hospital.....


----------



## Trigun (Mar 27, 2005)

The second ebay link stated spine weight from 30lb to 80lb, it is not going to shoot well for you. If you want long lasting cheap arrow can take abuse, just go get some dowel and make some spiral wrap flu flu arrow, fly really well for 20-30 yards, can tolerate a large range of spine weight. turn out less than two dollar a piece.

Edmond


----------



## grendel1881 (Dec 29, 2013)

I have made wooden dowel arrows and yes they can be made cheap...but they take time. 

shooting from a 40# recurve...that i keep around so that my friends who don't know what they are doing don't touch MY bow. The idea is not to find great arrows but passable cheap ones that don't take too much time. 

I have shot some pretty old fiberglass ones and they are tough but these were quality arrows that don't think are made anymore. 
I understand the safety concerns just want to know if these are any use at all. I'll let everyone know in about 15 days since shipping from china.


----------



## deevey (Jan 30, 2014)

I just ordered 6 of these as a test a few days ago, more as a customs test rather than an arrow test! it'll 20 - 30 days before I'll get them. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/x6-Brass-Ar...278?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item5660ead19e

Main reason for ordering was the high cost of Feather fletching here ($1 per vane for feathers!) 

I suppose the Chinese have been making archery gear for thousands of years so they should have some reasonable idea on how to make an arrow or two at this stage


----------



## grendel1881 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ok so i ordered a set of these and i ran them through a few test.
They came bundled in bubble wrap and a lot of packing tape







the arrows looked straight and didn't have any scratches or marks







the arrow heads are crimped and glued on.







the knocks are glued on much in the same fashion as woodies







I numbered and spine tested the arrows and found that they ranged in spine weigh from 43# up to 51# static.
The arrows measure 30 and 3/4" with a bare shaft that measures 29" 

I wanted these arrows as rough beater arrows to shoot in the back yard and so that my less experienced friends wouldn't trash my nice arrows hitting fence posts. 

These will work nicely with my cheap bow at 40# and will be safe to shoot with my travel buddy a samick sage at 50# 
but i question how safe they might be with one of nice bows a vintage Robin hood Sabre at 65# and wouldn't risk it. 

After shooting these i found that they worked well and held up to abuse. Good enough to goof around with, good enough for target practice, but i would choose six out of this dozen with different heads before i took them hunting. As far as competition shooting goes...No...as in HELL NO. the slight variance in the fiberglass steals away that perfect consistency that you need. 

I hope this helps other potential shoppers and no i didn't end up with fiberglass in my hand.


----------



## ArcherySupplier (May 20, 2014)

Here's some Fiberglass Practice Arrows you could take into consideration,

$29.99 for 12pcs including shippment (economical shipping, about 3~4 weeks delivery)
$59 for 24pcs including shippment (fast shipping, about 1 week delivery)









If interested, visit http://www.archerysupplier.com/product/fiberglass-arrows-yellow-nocked-fast-shipping/


----------

